# 82 stanza timing problem?



## cocheeze (Dec 7, 2005)

i just replaced the head on my 82 stanza, and now it wont start or even try to start. the most i can get out of it is the occasional backfire out the carb mouth. 

my procedure was as follows: i took the timing belt off of the cam sprocket and tied it up so it wouldn't sag and lose its place on the crank sprocket, and replaced the old head with the new, making absolutely sure that the mark on the belt lined up with the timing mark on the new head...

that should be all there is to it right? could it possibly be 180 out? if so, how?

i am going crazy. i can't get to the timing mark on the crank sprocket to verify because i don't have an impact wrench and the last person to put on my crank pulley apparently did.

any ideas? please?

thanks!

casey


----------

